

XMLHttpRequest is Silly - rijncur
https://blog.assemblyco.de/xmlhttprequest-is-silly/

======
general_failure
It's an anachronism today yeah. Today, we could just call it HttpRequest. And
I would personally love to see a responseJson (and not just responseXML)

